# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco router  bridged με dsl modem

## manmix

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Πρόσφατα αντιμετώπισα ένα πρόβλημα το οποίο με έχει προβληματίσει αρκετά.

Έχω ένα cisco router 1921, ο οποίος έχει 2 interface Gigabit και ένα atm. Ο πάροχος είναι ΟΤΕ και η γραμμή είναι Adsl over ISDN. 
Αρχικά έχω συνδέσει την γραμμή στο atm interface του router και όλα δουλεύουν. Έχω παρατηρήσει το φαινόμενο σχεδόν κάθε μέρα να πέφτει μια φορά το internet για λίγο και να ξανασηκώνεται. Δοκίμασα για μερικές εβδομάδες να συνδέσω το εργοστασιακό router του ΟΤΕ, ένα ΖΤΕ, και είδα ότι internet δεν έπεφτε με τίποτα. 
Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν ότι κάποια ασυμβατότητα θα έχει το atm του cisco οπότε αποφάσισα να κάνω bridge το router του οτε με το cisco. Έβαλα λοιπόν το ΖΤΕ σε bridge mode και το σύνδεσα στην G0/0 του cisco.Στην G0/1 είναι το εσωτερικό δίκτυο. Έκλεισα λοιπόν το atm και ρύθμισα το G0/0 με no ip address και pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1. Τα υπόλοιπα ήταν ήδη ρυθμισμένα dialer, nat και  routing από πριν λόγω του παλιού configuration. Μέχρι έδω καλά. 
Από τον router μπορώ και κάνω ping στο 8.8.8.8 και στο www.google.com και παίρνω απάντηση. Από τους υπολογιστές του δικτύου επίσης έχω απαντηση στα ping σε 8.8.8.8 και στο www.google.com. Το εσωτερικό δίκτυο έχει υπολογιστές κάποιους με windows και κάποιους με linux. Οι υπολογιστές με windows μπορούν να μπουν στο google και να κάνουν αναζητήσεις από τον browser αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Δηλαδή δεν μπαίνουν σε άλλες σελίδες. Ο υπολογιστής με linux δεν μπορεί να μπεί καν στο google. Επίσης όταν συνδέομαι μέσω wifi απο κινητό επίσης δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω καμία σελίδα. Αρχικά θεώρησα ότι ίσως κάποιον software που είναι στους υπολογιστές ίσως έχει κολλήσει και μου κόβει το internet. Δοκίμασα λοιπόν να κάνω boot από live cd και πάλι δεν είχα internet ενώ είχα απάντηση στα ping σε google.
Ο cisco router είναι και dhcp server και οι dns που μοιράζει είναι του opendns αλλά ακόμα και όταν δοκίμασα με dns της google πάλι δεν είχα αποτέλεσμα.

Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## SfH

Ενδιαφέρον.

Μπορείς να κάνεις paste το config του router και κάποιο capture από ένα pc σε προσπάθεια να ανοίξει σελίδα ?

----------


## manmix

Αυτό είναι το config που δοκίμασα. Δυστυχώς scrennshot από τα pc δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα λόγω της ώρας. Αυτό που δείχνουν είναι να φορτώνουν για πάντα οπότε κάποια στιγμή κάνει time out.

version 15.0
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone year
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone year
service password-encryption
!
hostname r1921
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 1000000
enable secret 5 $1$Q3tJ$vnWXAGAo5lcGEhPyoLtpb0
!
no aaa new-model
clock timezone GR 2
clock summer-time GR recurring last Sun Mar 3:00 last Sun Oct 4:00
!
no ipv6 cef
ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.50 192.168.1.254
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.2.254
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.2.253
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.2.1 192.168.2.50
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.2.252
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.2.250
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.2.240
!
ip dhcp pool computers
   network 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0
   default-router 192.168.2.254
   dns-server 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
   lease 0 1
!
ip dhcp pool voip
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   default-router 192.168.1.1
   dns-server 8.8.8.8
!
ip dhcp pool static49
   host 192.168.2.49 255.255.255.0
   client-identifier 0164.bc0c.9e29.8e
   default-router 192.168.2.254
   dns-server 8.8.8.8
!
ip dhcp pool static48
   host 192.168.2.48 255.255.255.0
   client-identifier 0138.aa3c.0c29.bd
   default-router 192.168.2.254
   dns-server 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
!
ip dhcp pool static47
   host 192.168.2.47 255.255.255.0
   client-identifier 01c8.1ee7.0cd4.10
   default-router 192.168.2.254
   dns-server 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
!
ip dhcp pool static46
   host 192.168.2.46 255.255.255.0
   client-identifier 01e8.4e84.bbfb.81
   default-router 192.168.2.254
   dns-server 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
!
ip dhcp pool static45
   host 192.168.2.45 255.255.255.0
   default-router 192.168.2.254
   dns-server 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
!
!
ip domain name 
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip ddns update method dyndns
 HTTP
  add http://****:****@members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 0 1 0 0
!
login block-for 120 attempts 5 within 60
login delay 10
login quiet-mode access-class PERMIT-ADMIN
login on-failure log
login on-success log
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
!
license udi pid CISCO1921/K9 sn FCZ1449C1LC
!
!
archive
 log config
  logging enable
username ***** secret 5 *****
username ***** privilege 15 secret 5 ****
username ***** privilege 15 password 7 *****
!
!
ip ssh time-out 20
ip ssh authentication-retries 5
ip ssh version 2
!
!
!
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/0
 no ip address 
 pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 ip virtual-reassembly
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface GigabitEthernet0/1
 ip address 192.168.2.254 255.255.255.0
 ip flow ingress
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 duplex auto
 speed auto
!
interface Serial0/0/0
 no ip address
 shutdown
 clock rate 2000000
!
interface ATM0/1/0
 no ip address
 shutdown 
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode adsl2+
!
interface ATM0/1/0.1 point-to-point
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface Dialer0
 ip ddns update hostname ****.dyndns.org
 ip ddns update dyndns
 ip address negotiated
 ip access-group ANTI-SPOOFING in
 ip mtu 1492
 ip flow ingress
 ip flow egress
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname ****@otenet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 *****
 ppp pap sent-username ****@otenet.gr password 7 *****
 no cdp enable
!
ip forward-protocol nd
!
no ip http server
ip http authentication local
no ip http secure-server
ip flow-cache entries 4000
ip flow-cache timeout active 2
ip flow-top-talkers
 top 10
 sort-by bytes
 cache-timeout 3000
 match source address 192.168.0.0 255.255.252.0
 match input-interface GigabitEthernet0/1
!
ip dns server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static 192.168.2.254 interface Dialer0
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.2.2 80 interface Dialer0 8080
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.2.2 9000 interface Dialer0 9000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.240 4569 interface Dialer0 4569
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.240 4569 interface Dialer0 4569
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.239 80 interface Dialer0 7001
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.240 443 interface Dialer0 7000
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip access-list standard PERMIT-ADMIN
 permit 192.168.2.0 0.0.0.255 log
 deny   192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 log
 permit any log
ip access-list standard PERMIT_ONLY_GREECE
 permit 5.10.84.13
 permit 192.168.2.15 log
 permit 5.10.71.234
 permit 2.16.178.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 2.16.220.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 2.18.80.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 2.23.112.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 2.84.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 2.85.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 2.86.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 2.87.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 5.10.66.40 0.0.0.7
 permit 5.10.66.224 0.0.0.7
 permit 5.10.72.8 0.0.0.7
 permit 5.10.87.88 0.0.0.7
 permit 5.10.90.216 0.0.0.7
 permit 5.10.94.64 0.0.0.15
 permit 5.11.56.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 5.54.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 5.144.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 5.172.192.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 5.203.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 31.22.112.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 31.152.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 31.177.56.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 31.186.104.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 31.217.160.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 37.6.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 37.32.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 37.98.192.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 37.99.192.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 46.12.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 46.136.31.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 46.136.107.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 46.136.139.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 46.136.230.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 46.176.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 46.183.16.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 46.190.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 46.226.192.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 46.227.56.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 46.245.136.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 46.246.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 62.1.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 62.38.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 62.68.64.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 62.74.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 62.75.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 62.103.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 62.169.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 62.192.64.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 62.192.72.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 62.200.41.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 62.200.42.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 62.200.44.0 0.0.0.63
 permit 62.200.45.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 62.200.46.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 62.200.47.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 62.205.32.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 62.217.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 62.229.183.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 77.49.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 77.69.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 78.87.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 78.108.32.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 79.103.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 79.107.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 79.128.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 79.128.64.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 79.128.80.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 79.128.88.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 79.128.92.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 79.128.94.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.128.95.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.128.96.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 79.128.128.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 79.128.160.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 79.128.176.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 79.128.180.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 79.128.184.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 79.128.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 79.129.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 79.129.64.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.65.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.66.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.67.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.68.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.69.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.70.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.71.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.72.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.73.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.74.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.75.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.76.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.77.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.78.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.79.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.80.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.81.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.82.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.83.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.84.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.85.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.86.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.87.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.88.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.89.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.90.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.91.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.92.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.93.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.94.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.95.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 79.129.96.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 79.129.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 79.130.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 79.131.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 79.166.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 80.76.32.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 80.76.48.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 80.79.0.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 80.91.208.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 80.106.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 80.240.16.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 80.245.160.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 81.92.48.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 81.186.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 81.186.128.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 81.186.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 83.171.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 83.174.128.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 83.174.144.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 83.174.148.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 83.174.152.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 83.174.160.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 83.212.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 83.235.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 84.205.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 84.205.224.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 84.254.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 85.72.0.0 0.3.255.255
 permit 85.196.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 87.101.48.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 87.202.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 87.239.232.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 87.243.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 88.197.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 88.218.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 89.31.176.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 89.210.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 91.132.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 91.138.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 91.140.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 91.195.152.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 91.198.183.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.199.7.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.199.96.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.200.20.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 91.206.190.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 91.207.236.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 91.208.57.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.209.46.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.209.47.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.209.173.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.213.52.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.213.228.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.216.76.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.216.180.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.216.206.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.217.155.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.217.243.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.220.108.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.220.208.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.220.236.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.223.42.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.223.104.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.223.132.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.227.108.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 91.241.94.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 91.245.195.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 92.118.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 93.174.120.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 94.64.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 94.65.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 94.66.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 94.66.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 94.67.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.67.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.67.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 94.68.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 94.69.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.69.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.69.128.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.69.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.70.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 94.70.128.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.70.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 94.70.224.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 94.71.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 94.71.128.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.71.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 94.143.176.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 94.232.80.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 95.129.40.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 95.179.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 109.68.144.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 109.178.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 109.178.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 109.178.128.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 109.178.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 109.230.226.64 0.0.0.15
 permit 109.242.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 109.242.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 128.204.154.144 0.0.0.7
 permit 130.43.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 139.91.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 141.237.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 141.255.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 143.233.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 144.24.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 146.124.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 147.27.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 147.52.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 147.95.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 147.102.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 149.210.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 150.140.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 150.140.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 155.207.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 160.40.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 167.88.110.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 176.58.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 176.126.38.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 178.20.120.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 178.21.168.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 178.23.72.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 178.128.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 178.146.0.0 0.1.255.255
 permit 185.3.220.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.4.88.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.4.132.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.5.76.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.6.76.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.14.200.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.16.164.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.19.44.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.23.88.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.23.168.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.25.20.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.25.52.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.29.24.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.32.228.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.36.232.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.42.208.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.44.144.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.46.4.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.51.132.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 185.55.28.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 188.4.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 188.73.192.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 188.133.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 188.164.200.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 192.67.249.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.92.155.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.92.156.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.94.67.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.94.68.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.103.20.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.104.147.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.107.177.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.108.114.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 192.135.166.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.9.148.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.16.219.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.34.176.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.41.56.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.41.150.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.41.229.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.58.70.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.58.234.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.84.21.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.84.251.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.92.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 193.93.164.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.104.200.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.105.4.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.105.42.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.105.80.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.105.85.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.105.109.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.106.252.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.108.160.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.110.86.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.150.172.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.164.226.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.186.163.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.192.38.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.193.184.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.201.22.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.201.46.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.201.166.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.1.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.2.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.4.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.5.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.6.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.33.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.36.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.37.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.38.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.40.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.41.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.42.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.43.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.44.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.218.48.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 193.218.64.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 193.218.72.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.74.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.76.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.218.80.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.84.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.218.88.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.218.92.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.96.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.106.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.108.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.218.112.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.122.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.123.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.124.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.218.223.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 193.218.224.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 193.238.112.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 193.239.214.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.242.240.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 193.254.200.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 193.254.222.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.0.4.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.0.185.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.13.111.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.24.170.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.24.226.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.26.22.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.29.48.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 194.29.100.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.30.178.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.30.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 194.30.224.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 194.42.50.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.42.52.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.42.54.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.50.42.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.50.43.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.63.160.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 194.63.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 194.63.224.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 194.63.240.0 0.0.7.255
 permit 194.79.252.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.110.73.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.110.198.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.110.218.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.116.168.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.125.252.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.126.255.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.149.236.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 194.153.81.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.153.82.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.169.232.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.176.113.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.177.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 194.196.19.0 0.0.0.127
 permit 194.196.19.128 0.0.0.127
 permit 194.196.62.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 194.219.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 195.2.234.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.14.9.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.22.154.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.35.92.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 195.35.105.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.35.126.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.39.236.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.43.132.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.46.0.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 195.47.208.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.47.233.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.51.228.0 0.0.0.7
 permit 195.51.247.0 0.0.0.127
 permit 195.51.247.128 0.0.0.63
 permit 195.64.172.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.66.158.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.74.224.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 195.75.40.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.75.42.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.75.45.0 0.0.0.127
 permit 195.75.45.128 0.0.0.127
 permit 195.75.46.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.75.57.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.78.86.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.79.32.96 0.0.0.31
 permit 195.79.41.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.79.113.176 0.0.0.15
 permit 195.79.189.128 0.0.0.63
 permit 195.79.199.32 0.0.0.15
 permit 195.88.162.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.95.226.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.97.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 195.129.20.176 0.0.0.15
 permit 195.130.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 195.134.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 195.144.16.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.167.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 195.170.0.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 195.183.11.96 0.0.0.31
 permit 195.189.56.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 195.189.162.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.190.32.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 195.191.98.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.200.193.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.200.204.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.200.238.0 0.0.1.255
 permit 195.211.200.0 0.0.3.255
 permit 195.212.221.0 0.0.0.63
 permit 195.212.254.24 0.0.0.3
 permit 195.212.254.32 0.0.0.7
 permit 195.230.102.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.234.49.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 195.251.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 212.54.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 212.70.192.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 212.152.64.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 212.205.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit 212.251.0.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 213.16.128.0 0.0.127.255
 permit 213.62.192.0 0.0.0.255
 permit 213.62.193.0 0.0.0.31
 permit 213.62.193.64 0.0.0.15
 permit 213.62.193.80 0.0.0.15
 permit 213.140.128.0 0.0.31.255
 permit 213.249.0.0 0.0.63.255
 permit 217.19.64.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 217.19.80.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 217.69.0.0 0.0.15.255
 permit 217.195.128.0 0.0.15.255
 deny   any
!
ip access-list extended ANTI-SPOOFING
 deny   ip 0.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
 deny   ip 10.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
 deny   ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
 deny   ip 169.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
 deny   ip 172.16.0.0 0.15.255.255 any
 deny   ip 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255 any
 deny   ip 224.0.0.0 15.255.255.255 any
 deny   ip host 255.255.255.255 any
 permit ip any any
!
access-list 1 permit any
access-list 2 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
!
no cdp run

!
!
control-plane
!
banner login ^C
*********************************************************************

 WARNING!!! UNAUTHORIZED ACCESS TO THIS NETWORK DEVICE IS PROHIBITED

You must have explicit rights to manage or configure this device.
All activities performed are logged and violation to this policy may
result in disciplinary action and may reported to law enforcment.
There is no right to privacy on this device.You are connected to a
private owned device.

     If you are not an authorized user disconnect immediatelly.
*********************************************************************
^C
!
line con 0
 password 7 ****
 login local
line aux 0
 password 7 ****
 login local
line vty 0 4
 access-class PERMIT_ONLY_GREECE in
 login local
 transport input ssh
line vty 5 14
 access-class PERMIT_ONLY_GREECE in
 login
 transport input ssh
line vty 15
 access-class PERMIT_ONLY_GREECE in
 login
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
end

----------


## ankilo

Καλησπερα , μηπως εχεις βγαλει ακρη  με το θεμα σου .?? ειμαι στην ιδια κατασταση θελω το Speedportentry του ΟΤΕ να το κανω bridge με το cisco 841  που εχω για να εκμεταλαυτω καποια στιγμη και το vdsl αλλα δεν εχω βγαλει καποια ακρη .

Θα πρεπει να ενεργοποιήσω κατι στις πορτες του 841?

----------


## SfH

> Καλησπερα , μηπως εχεις βγαλει ακρη  με το θεμα σου .?? ειμαι στην ιδια κατασταση θελω το Speedportentry του ΟΤΕ να το κανω bridge με το cisco 841  που εχω για να εκμεταλαυτω καποια στιγμη και το vdsl αλλα δεν εχω βγαλει καποια ακρη .
> 
> Θα πρεπει να ενεργοποιήσω κατι στις πορτες του 841?


Τι πρόβλημα έχεις ακριβώς ? Ποιο είναι το configuration σου ?

----------


## sto_psito

O 1921 μπορεί να κάνει Ping websites?

----------


## sxbcl

Δοκιμάστε να ορίσετε το MTU σε 1492 στο ethernet interface

----------


## nstamoul

> Δοκιμάστε να ορίσετε το MTU σε 1492 στο ethernet interface


This.

Στον dialer βάζεις ip mtu 1492

Στο LAN (gi0/1) βάζεις ip tcp adjust-mss 1452

----------

